# Member Photos Area...Suggestion



## htc (Aug 26, 2005)

I just looked through all of the wonderful pictures people posted of food they made.  Was wondering if there is any way to modify that area so that when there is a section that we can post the recipe used.  

It would be great if someone were looking at pictures and decided they wanted to make something, the recipe would be right there.

Not sure if this is possible, or if this has been discussed already...


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

I think that's a great idea, htc!!!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree.  It is nice to know what you are aiming for.


----------



## GB (Aug 26, 2005)

The person who posts the picture can also post a reply to that picture. In the reply they could include the recipe.

That is a great idea as so many of the pictures look so yummy


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2005)

I was going to say what GB did - I posted my recipe when I posted my grilled veggies.  That's all you have to do - just reply to the picture or put it in the description of the picture - not sure how much room is there - probably more room and a better format ifyou reply to your own picture with the recipe.


----------

